# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Birthday Party - Multi Pink, Green, White, Brown &Yellow with Pink



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2015

BIRTHDAY PARTY - MULTI-COLORED & PINK DRESS 

#6 US and #10 US needles
ICE Super Baby yarn - pink
ICE Junior Magic yarn - self-striping pink, green, brown, white

With #6 needles and pink, cast on 72 stitches. Knit 1 row in the back of each stitch. This makes a nice even edge. Drop pink yarn. 
Attach multi-colored yarn and Knit 4 rows. Drop multi yarn.

Sleeve Straps:
Pick up pink yarn, Knit 13, BIND OFF 13, Knit 20, BIND OFF 13, Knit 13. 46 sts.
NOTE: After binding off you will have one stitch remaining on the right needle. This will count as the first stitch in the knit 20 instructions. After binding off the second set of stitches, with one stitch still on the right needle, you will only knit the remaining 12 stitches.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 13, CAST ON 4, Knit 20, CAST ON 13, Knit 13. 54 sts. Cut pink.

Bodice: Pick up multi yarn. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 12 ridges on the right side. Cut multi-yarn. Attach pink yarn. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 4 rows.
Next Row: Increase across the row by knitting in the FRONT/BACK/FRONT of EVERY stitch. 162 sts.

Skirt:
Change to #10 US. With pink yarn, work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 10 rows. Cut pink yarn. Attach multi yarn. Work in garter stitch for 8 ridges.
Cut multi yarn. 

Skirt Hemline Ruffle:
Attach pink yarn, knit and increase in EVERY stitch across the row.
Work in K2, P2 ribbing for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

NOTE: See pattern for Birthday Party -Pink Yarn Over Dress for patterns mentioned below:

Make panties in multi-colored yarn - all garter stitch to match the dress.
Make Mary Jane shoes and purse in multi-colored yarn.
Make optional glittery headband in multi-colored yarn with glittery metallic eyelash yarn.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful patterns!! Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Adorable patterns...Bravo!! Thank you


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I just looked through all of the patterns you offred today. Makes me wish I had one of these dolls. Your designs are lovely, every one of them. Your generosity is an example to us all. A BIG THANKS!!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

As always, all your patterns are so cute. My AGs will be happy!!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Your patterns are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for all your new patterns - they are always so cute!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks SO much for sharing your wonderful patterns!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely free patterns. Will be busy again..
Your Patterns are easy to follow and always a joy to make...
Happy Crafting...Davena


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my favorite of the three posted!! I love the color choices and the ribbed hem. Thanks again!!


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your outstanding talent in designing AG doll clothes and then sharing them with us. You are admired and appreciated.


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Each one is special. Thank you!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you Ladyfingers. my computer is having a hissy fit and i can't download or print anything. may have to get a new one. your patterns are typed out and i have to rewrite everything, BUT at least i can get them. have taken to having a stenographers pad for just these patterns. bought gd last X-mas an AG type doll and now have to come up with outfits for her and Barbie. TY,TY,TY. :roll: :lol:  ;-)


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! Another cure pattern. Thank you for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another nice pattern for AG dolls. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, you've been busy, thanks ever so much for these lovely patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you again, Elaine and Deanarah for another cute pattern and the PDF for it.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Again, thank you!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Penny

You are welcome.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank You so much Daeanarah for putting the patterns on PDF. It is so much easier. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Tennessee you are very welcome

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

